# Duck hunting pics



## MulletMaster08

Spent the weekend at my lease duck hunting in College Station. Water was incredibly high but the birds were thick.

We also had my buddies lab with us, Case. He is 9 months old and already retrieving birds, really good dog (and easier on us).


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters

*A few from before Christmas*

A few from before Christmas


----------



## BobBobber

Couple of the action shots with dog are great. Curious, how do you protect your camera in wet weather like that?


----------



## MichaelW

Some great shots there. Your buddy has a good looking lab.


----------



## czechmark2

Nice pics. Love the Black Lab shots.


----------



## tgatorhawk

czechmark2 said:


> Nice pics. Love the Black Lab shots.


+1


----------



## Trouthappy

Here's one from December:


----------



## MulletMaster08

Thats a really cool picture, I havent been fortunate enough to get any greenhead pics, However I did get to snap a few the other day of a field that was FULL of pintails. I stayed there for about 3-4 hours just watching them and took over 500 shots, got a little trigger happy


----------



## lesmcdonald

*Duck Photos*

At POC a few years ago.


----------

